# I need tips on breeding guppies



## 916

I need tips on breeding guppies I have a 55 gallon tank it will have sand a filter rated for 60 gallons , a light and heater rated for 55 gallons I want to start breeding guppies I need tips on keeping the most fry alive I am going to buy some java moss but what else should I do


----------



## funlad3

Keep everyone well fed, but not overfed. Also, have lots of hidey hoes for females to hide if they're being harassed. Your M:F ratio should be 1:2 at most. It limits stress and harassment.

Good luck!


----------



## 916

Also do angel fish and guppies get along


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude

Angel fish are one of the most intelligent of fish, especially when it comes to hunting down baby fish and eating them. If you want to keep most of the fry, angel fish are not a good idea. They generally won't hassle the adults, but angels are vicious hunters. Once they realize there are babies to be had, they set out on a mission almost to ensure they eat every one they can.
Otherwise, what funlad said is most perfect - lots of hidey places, preferably thick mats of fine-leaved plants (java moss is EXCELLENT.) And, keeping them well fed but not over fed keeps the larger fish from being ravenously hungry and seeking out babies to eat. Since over-feeding is the most common mistake fish keepers make, be very cautious about over-feeding!!!!! To raise the most babies, I'd consider feeding 2 times a day, in VERY MINIMUM AMOUNTS so that nothing is left after a minute or two. If there's still food floating around after 3 minutes, alter the amount next time so there's less food.
Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## Bettawhisperer

The best way to be sure of keeping as many fry as possible is to put the female in a breeder box in a seperate smaller tank. After she has had them take her out and release the fry into that tank. Raise them there until they are big enough to be put in the big tank. Also yes by all means get rid of the Angels in the big tank if you plan on leaving the female to have the fry in there.


----------



## 916

Are angel fish a good fish to breed and make money so I can buy more tanks


----------



## TheOldSalt

Only if you breed good fish and grow really good ones.


----------



## emc7

Angels have good demand, but there are large breeders in Florida, so there is strong competition. And raising them to sell takes lots of tanks. Ask your LFS what they can't get (or can't get in healthy) and would pay actual cash for in you brought them in.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude

_QUOTE: The best way to be sure of keeping as many fry as possible is to put the female in a breeder box in a seperate smaller tank. UNQUOTE_

I would only add that "THE BEST WAY....." of breeding guppies IS NOT putting the female in a trap or another tank. The best way is to have lots of hiding places so nature takes it course, and nobody gets dipped and moved anywhere.

Just my 2 cents......back to the discussion about breeding angelfish now I guess.


----------



## 916

If I buy 6 3 month old angel fish how long til they start breeding


----------



## Bettawhisperer

About 8 months. This is what I've been told. I'm in the process of changing from Bettas to Angels. Right now I have Koi Angels. From what I hear a virgin pair are known to egg the eggs on the first few breeding. Maybe if there are some breeders here they can tell us.


----------



## 916

Bettawhisperer said:


> About 8 months. This is what I've been told. I'm in the process of changing from Bettas to Angels. Right now I have Koi Angels. From what I hear a virgin pair are known to egg the eggs on the first few breeding. Maybe if there are some breeders here they can tell us.


Up to how many fry can they have in a single breeding


----------



## Bettawhisperer

I think hundreds.


----------



## 916

Where can i buy large portions of java moss for cheap I don't want golf ball size I'm looking for way more my lfs has some very nice cobra guppies for only $1.50 and I want to buy like 10 and I want to be prepared incase any of them are pregnant


----------



## Bettawhisperer

Try on Ebay for the java moss.


----------



## Lanette001

Also try plantedaquariumscentral.com they are really good. I don't know about java moss per se, but there is a lot on the site!


----------



## 916

Where can I buy the slate where the Angel fish lay there eggs


----------



## Bettawhisperer

If you have an extra piece of ceramic floor tile laying around that is clean you can use that or if you can find a piece of slate outdoors that can be used. Just be sure to clean it off good.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude

Find a GOOD LFS that carries a lot of different kinds of plants.
Good luck.


----------



## 916

AvocadoPuffDude said:


> Find a GOOD LFS that carries a lot of different kinds of plants.
> Good luck.


Ill check with my lfs then I have been going there once a week for the past 3 weeks and I'm already getting discounts


----------



## Mikaila31

916 said:


> Where can I buy the slate where the Angel fish lay there eggs


Your yard or somewhere on the ground. Its common stuff and free.


----------



## Betta man

you need a heater!!! Also, it would help the babies if you gave them plants to hide in.


----------



## 916

Betta man said:


> you need a heater!!! Also, it would help the babies if you gave them plants to hide in.


Yea I already have a heater and filter I put the sand in on Friday and filled the tank with water I'm just giving it a couple days to let the sand settle down then I'm gonna run my filter and put the tap water conditioner my lfs recommended and run my heater and in one week I'm going to start planting it probably java moss and amazon swords I am gonna get a couple cobra guppies and some fancy guppies but what are other cool strains that will make very good looking guppies


----------



## lohachata

i have seen angels lay 500-800 eggs...every week...you would need at least 12 tanks..4 smaller..4 medium and 4 big...you will need a 20 high for each pair..2 breeding slates for each pair...4 10 gallons...4 40 breeders..and 4 75-120'si like the old 120's best...they are 24 x 24 x 48..depth and surface area...
temps at 82-84 degrees F...heavy aeration and filtration...feed 3-5 times daily.30-40% waterchanges every other day..2-3 weeks in the 10's....3 weeks in the 40's...then finish growing out in the big tanks for another 2-4 weeks..
you will need high protein , high fat foods for them..

as for guppies..best off using a long shallow (12" deep) tank..33 long or even 40 long...or you could even use one of those long shallow plastic totes from walmart.....lots of hornwort floating around..feed them 3 times a day..i am currently breeding black moscow guppies in them..will be moving them outside into 2' x 8' x 16" troughs this summer..

oh yeah..a couple of other things...there is a guy on AB that sells really nice breeding slates..very reasonably priced..angels can breed at 7 months of age...(from time of hatching)

if you are going to mess with guppies ,pick a high quality strain like half black yellows or something..plain old fancy guppies are almost impossible to get rid of....put them in a tank or tub filled with fine leaved floating plants and leave them alone..there is a lot less work doing guppies than doing angels..
and another thing...................you want plants....try www.aquabid.com


----------



## Corwin

Personaly Ive never actualy had any issues with getting my guppies to breed, infact they do it so often that im regularily forced to treat my sunfish to something a bit more lively than the freeze dried shrimp they normaly get. Simply provide them with enough plants in the tank that the babies will have somewhere to duck into when threatened and you should be ok. Java moss is an excellent plant for this, but you will have to make sure to keep it in check as it will grow out of controll if left alone.


----------



## Aflat

*plants*

I have been breeding guppies and platys for more than 10 years mostly for the enjoyment. I have tons of plants and my rocks have grooves and crevices. I have done a breeder box and have had luck. My suggestion is to have a separate small tank just for the fry and you will have a great survival rates. Good luck, live-breeders are a lot of fun.


----------



## 916

Aflat said:


> I have been breeding guppies and platys for more than 10 years mostly for the enjoyment. I have tons of plants and my rocks have grooves and crevices. I have done a breeder box and have had luck. My suggestion is to have a separate small tank just for the fry and you will have a great survival rates. Good luck, live-breeders are a lot of fun.


I plan on putting the fry in a 15 gallon it has a filter heater a little java moss and gravel would you sell any cool strains of guppies also are cobra guppies worth breeding


----------



## 916

Also what are the fish that clean the glass and are they safe to have around or will they eat the eggs


----------



## Betta man

*4+4+4+4+4*



916 said:


> Yea I already have a heater and filter I put the sand in on Friday and filled the tank with water I'm just giving it a couple days to let the sand settle down then I'm gonna run my filter and put the tap water conditioner my lfs recommended and run my heater and in one week I'm going to start planting it probably java moss and amazon swords I am gonna get a couple cobra guppies and some fancy guppies but what are other cool strains that will make very good looking guppies


 I had guppies and I didnt try to breed them. I tried to get rid of them. first you see 4 baby guppies. then you see 14 baby guppies. Then you say what the heck happened to my tank !!!!!!!! :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## humdedum

916 said:


> Also what are the fish that clean the glass and are they safe to have around or will they eat the eggs


There are MANY types of fish that will graze on the various algae and microscopic creatures on the glass, gravel, and decorations. They will predate on the eggs of the angels, and might also have some delicious guppy-fry dinner.


----------



## Aflat

No sorry I do no have any to sell. I will tell you that I personally found that mixing different types made for more beautiful variations. I also kept my water a bit colder around 74/76 degrees. Now this will make for smaller broods but more males I have found. With colder water your adults will live longer especially the females. Warmer water does give more and larger broods but you will have shorter life span and more birth defects. Good luck buddy.


----------



## 916

I'm picking up some guppies probably 6 of them tomorrow 2 female cobra and 1 male cobra and probably 2 fancy guppies 1 male 1 female ill post pics tomorrow


----------



## 916

Aflat said:


> No sorry I do no have any to sell. I will tell you that I personally found that mixing different types made for more beautiful variations. I also kept my water a bit colder around 74/76 degrees. Now this will make for smaller broods but more males I have found. With colder water your adults will live longer especially the females. Warmer water does give more and larger broods but you will have shorter life span and more birth defects. Good luck buddy.


Ok thanks I'll set my temp to 76 what kind of guppies do you have I'm just curious


----------



## Aflat

Well currently I have only one male double sword, I have a break out of what one user said is TB and have lost most of my fish. I personally think the half blue/black are pretty and have had luck with them. I also had the red and leopard. My leopard male produced the most offspring in the time I had him and he seemed to do well up until the TB. I had trouble finding nice females becareful I got a female who was part feeder guppy. If that happens they will ruin your stock and take over very quickly.


----------



## 916

Ok guys I just picked up 5 cobra guppies looks like 4 males and 1 female the female appears to be pregnant I also picked up 3 small thin pink fish I forgot the name and I also picked up 3 small fish I think they are neon tetras they are all going in my sisters 15 gallon after talking to my lfs he suggested I put a fish in my 55 and wait 3 to 5 days and if it looks healthy and survives put the guppies in my 55 I also picked up a light for my 55 it makes the sand look so cool I'll post some pics


----------



## 916

how do I upload pictures from photobucket


----------



## 916

Ok I have a 15 gallon tank that has been cycled it's had fish in it for like 5 or 6 weeks now I just put water conditioner for my 55 on Sunday my question is when I do my water change on my 15 can I put the water from that in my 55 to speed up the cycling process I'm asking this because my LFS recommended it


----------



## 916

The first 3 pictures are of my little sisters 15 gallon fish tank


----------



## 916

These next 3 are of my 55 gallon


----------



## 916

sorry for the crappy pictures took them with my iphone I just lost the sd card to my 12 mp camera do you guys have any tips to take better pictures


----------



## Aflat

Wow looks good. Very pretty female guppy. Can't wait to see the angel's in the 55gal. Pictures are hard if you dont have a high quality camera. I took my pics with my phone too because it did better than my camera. I took mine in the dark with no flash of course. Its really hard. See if your phone has a setting for movement pictures or action is what mine said, seemed to do better on that setting.


----------



## fishloverzj

I'm working on breeding mine too. I had a "canceled" spawn, but now a female is pregnant again. Don't move her if you see her gravid spot, I have a person on a different forum convincing me the earlier I put her in, the less likely she is to spawn. I've given up completely on my box, so they're in a 10 gal with some turtle turf. Once you see some fry, I'd recommend netting out the babies. 

I haven't really bred any yet, this is what I've collected.


----------



## Aflat

I was told by a breeder to put them in the net the week they are due. The only thing with this is when I did this my female went crazy and some of the fry were born dead. I would separate her in a small 2-5 gal tank with tons of hiding places and then scoop her out once she has given birth. If you can get your females used to a breeder box with the slot for the fry to fall into away from her, those work well.


----------



## TheOldSalt

If you really want to go into major guppy production mode, then get yourself a kiddie pool and set it up outside with partial shade. Dechlorinate and fill it with hornwort and/or anacharis to the 1/4 mark, surface-area wise. Let it warm up to the mid 70'sF, and put your fat females in it.
In two months you'll have more fry than you'll know what to do with.

You can get smaller results indoors with those clear plastic tubs you find at WalMart. Hang a bright light over it for the plants.


----------



## 916

TheOldSalt said:


> If you really want to go into major guppy production mode, then get yourself a kiddie pool and set it up outside with partial shade. Dechlorinate and fill it with hornwort and/or anacharis to the 1/4 mark, surface-area wise. Let it warm up to the mid 70'sF, and put your fat females in it.
> In two months you'll have more fry than you'll know what to do with.
> 
> You can get smaller results indoors with those clear plastic tubs you find at WalMart. Hang a bright light over it for the plants.


I'm just breeding guppies for fun just to get some experience for when I get angelfish and want to breed them. Update I just picked up 3 more snakeskin guppies 2 red and 1 yellow I also picked up a angelfish the size of a nickel also how do you tell female angelfish from male


----------



## Aflat

Check the space between the pectoral fins (the two narrow ones below the gills) and the anal fin (the lower fin just in front of the tail). If the space is almost horizontal between the fins, this is probably a male. If the space is angled down a bit, this is probably a female. Now you also want to remember with a new tank, you do not want to add a ton of fish at once. This will cause stress and can stir up illness. Your new aquarium should cycle for a few weeks before adding fish and add a few (4-6) then let it cycle for another 3-4 weeks before adding anymore fish. A lot of fish newbie's get all their fish at once because they are excited and then within weeks some are already dead. Just be careful and watch them, if you notice any odd behavior you may want to separate any that look sickly.


----------



## Betta man

Good luck breeding guppies!!! I failed.


----------



## humdedum

916 said:


> I'm just breeding guppies for fun just to get some experience for when I get angelfish and want to breed them.


Guppies are like a "Level 1" fish in terms of breeding. You don't even need males present; the females can store sperm, lol. 

It's a big jump to go from guppies to angels; angels can be more finicky and such, and there's the whole cichlid-parental-care factor that can go wonderfully well or terribly wrong. 

I would suggest you have success with guppies, then start with a very easy cichlid, like convicts. Then once you've achieved some good breeding knowledge and _skill_ (sometimes fish are one of those things you can read and read and read about, and there's still things missing that you can only get by keeping them) from breeding convicts, you're set to move on to angels. 

That's my suggestion, and many professional fish breeders recommend that to other aquarists who wish to begin breeding.


----------



## 916

Here is an update I bought 4 fancy guppies they are female and all are pregnant they are huge they look like they are going to give birth any day now that makes 5 pregnant guppies 4 fancy 1 snake skin I put all my male guppies in my 15 and only the 5 female guppies and 3 dime size angelfish are I'm my 55 is that good or bad that I have 3 angelfish with my pregnant guppies


----------



## 916

humdedum said:


> Guppies are like a "Level 1" fish in terms of breeding. You don't even need males present; the females can store sperm, lol.
> 
> It's a big jump to go from guppies to angels; angels can be more finicky and such, and there's the whole cichlid-parental-care factor that can go wonderfully well or terribly wrong.
> 
> I would suggest you have success with guppies, then start with a very easy cichlid, like convicts. Then once you've achieved some good breeding knowledge and _skill_ (sometimes fish are one of those things you can read and read and read about, and there's still things missing that you can only get by keeping them) from breeding convicts, you're set to move on to angels.
> I would breed them but they are aggressive
> That's my suggestion, and many professional fish breeders recommend that to other aquarists who wish to begin breeding.


----------



## 916

I would but they are aggressive


----------



## Aflat

Well your angel fish are still small, but remember the more fish you have the less babies that will probably survive.


----------



## humdedum

The other females, including the mother, could also eat the babies. When the fry are born, remove the other fish -- this will give the highest rate of survival. 

Also -- if they are "going to give birth any day now", you should have proper foods prepared. Do you have your baby brine shrimp hatched, or other suitable food ready? Hatching BBS takes about a day or two.


----------



## 916

humdedum said:


> The other females, including the mother, could also eat the babies. When the fry are born, remove the other fish -- this will give the highest rate of survival.
> 
> Also -- if they are "going to give birth any day now", you should have proper foods prepared. Do you have your baby brine shrimp hatched, or other suitable food ready? Hatching BBS takes about a day or two.


I have very very crush flakes what else can they eat besides BBS


----------



## humdedum

916 said:


> I have very very crush flakes what else can they eat besides BBS


Hikari First Bites were enjoyed by my platy fry.


----------



## 916

I'm trying to buy a 10 gallon and set it up as a bare bottom tank with a sponge filter would it be safe to put the fry in there if I take 5 gallons of water from my 55 and 5 gallons from my 15 gallon also dose it have to have a light or could I get away with putting a lot of java moss and plants in my 55


----------



## Betta man

how big is your tank?


----------



## Betta man

also, what shape is your tank?


----------



## burninrubber390

with angels though you have to see how things go you can buy multiple fish but your not guaranteed to get a breeding pair i mean there are times you will get then with a lower number of angels in the tank but your chances are slim


----------



## 916

Betta man said:


> how big is your tank?


My tank is a 55 gallon it is rectangular 48" wide like 18 or 20" tall


----------



## 916

burninrubber390 said:


> with angels though you have to see how things go you can buy multiple fish but your not guaranteed to get a breeding pair i mean there are times you will get then with a lower number of angels in the tank but your chances are slim


I don't plan on breeding angels just yet I have 3 I'm going to buy 3 more, right now they are about the size of a nickel at what size are they ready to breed


----------



## humdedum

916 said:


> I don't plan on breeding angels just yet I have 3 I'm going to buy 3 more, right now they are about the size of a nickel at what size are they ready to breed


Wow, those are babies! 

The scalare angels reach sexual maturity at the age of six to twelve months, or so. Of course, if they don't receive the necessary food or water conditions, they will take longer to mature. If they're maybe twice as big as a silver dollar, I think they'll be mature. (Please correct me if I'm wrong -- I have never actually bred angels myself  ) 

Most angels will reach well over 4" (body length, not including the tail), only if given space and a good diet will they reach there full size. The main problem with size, is not the length, but their height. A 4" long fish can be over 10" tall, so deep tanks are needed, for the fish to look their best.


----------



## burninrubber390

yea that sounds about right on twice the size of a silver dollar. the thing is if you buy 3 more angels then your chances of getting a breeding pair just went up majorly the only reason i found out about chances on angels is because i managed to hit that 50% chance that i would have a pair as right now my 2 angels have laid eggs and i have finally gotten wrigglers


----------



## 916

well i bought the 10 gallon tank with hood and light I also bought a 75 watt heater for it but niether my lfs or petsmart had a sponge filter so I have to order one online dose filter kit #2 on the link like a good one for my 10 gallon tank
http://americanaquariumproducts.com/AquariumPumpKit.html
also I put 5 gallons of water from my 55 and 5 gallons of water form my 15 gallon tank into my 10 gallon tank is it safe to put my most pregnant guppy in that tank it has a light hood and heater but no filter also its a bare bottom tank so no gravel or sand


----------



## 916

Also do breeding mops work for guppy fry to hide in since I can't get any java moss


----------



## Aflat

I am sure it will but you can also get artificial breeding [email protected]


----------



## Aflat

I am sure it will work but you can also get artificial breeding grass.


----------



## 916

Can I put my most pregnant female in my 10 gallon all it has is a hood light and heater and fake plants and spawning mop still need to order some java moss but I don't have a filter yet


----------



## burninrubber390

i wouldnt risk it with no filter


----------



## 916

burninrubber390 said:


> i wouldnt risk it with no filter


Ok I guess I'll keep the 4 females in the 15 gallon sadly my most pregnant that I bought from petsmart died all the ones I bought from my lfs look healthy


----------



## humdedum

916 said:


> Ok I guess I'll keep the 4 females in the 15 gallon sadly my most pregnant that I bought from petsmart died all the ones I bought from my lfs look healthy


Being moved from the store to home is very stressful for ANY fish. Imagine being a pregnant guppy ready to drop at any day! Many heavily pregnant females do not survive a move to a new home. If you see a very "boxed up" female at the store, pass her up and pick some healthy ones. You might have to wait a couple of weeks longer for the fry, but it's better in the long run, for you and your fish.


----------



## 916

burninrubber390 said:


> i wouldnt risk it with no filter





humdedum said:


> Being moved from the store to home is very stressful for ANY fish. Imagine being a pregnant guppy ready to drop at any day! Many heavily pregnant females do not survive a move to a new home. If you see a very "boxed up" female at the store, pass her up and pick some healthy ones. You might have to wait a couple of weeks longer for the fry, but it's better in the long run, for you and your fish.


I'm not buying fish from petsmart anymore I bought 2 mollies and 2 guppies 4 weeks ago and they died on the same week I have bought 13 fish from my local family owned fish store and they are all alive and healthy swimming in my 55 gallon and I have 4 pregnant females in my 15 I will be getting a sponge filter tomorrow for my 10 gallon. Should I move 2 of the pregnant females to the 10 gallon and keep 2 in my 15 gallon so that my guppy fry have a better chance of surviving


----------



## 916

Also what are airstones used for and should I get one for my 15 gallon and 1 for my 10 gallon


----------



## humdedum

916 said:


> Also what are airstones used for and should I get one for my 15 gallon and 1 for my 10 gallon


Airstones create turbulence at the surface of the water. This diffuses the carbon dioxide created by the fish, and allows oxygen to enter the water. 

You could pop a couple of airstones in your tank; the only precaution is sometimes they create so much current the fry get tossed around. Just keep an eye on the tank and you'll know whether or not to remove the stone.  Also, you could purchase a little air valve for a less than three bucks and adjust how much air/bubbles will come out of the stone.


----------



## 916

humdedum said:


> Airstones create turbulence at the surface of the water. This diffuses the carbon dioxide created by the fish, and allows oxygen to enter the water.
> 
> You could pop a couple of airstones in your tank; the only precaution is sometimes they create so much current the fry get tossed around. Just keep an eye on the tank and you'll know whether or not to remove the stone.  Also, you could purchase a little air valve for a less than three bucks and adjust how much air/bubbles will come out of the stone.


I bought 2 air pumps and airstones and I am getting a sponge filter tomorrow and one of my pregnant females gave birth but it looks like most were eaten or are still hiding I managed to save 5 at what age can I put them in my community tank and when can I put the female that gave birth in my community tank


----------



## humdedum

916 said:


> I bought 2 air pumps and airstones and I am getting a sponge filter tomorrow and one of my pregnant females gave birth but it looks like most were eaten or are still hiding I managed to save 5 at what age can I put them in my community tank and when can I put the female that gave birth in my community tank


Usually by two or three weeks old livebearer fry can be released with their parents. How big they grow in those weeks really depends on water quality and feeding, though. 

Releasing fry also depends on the other fish in the main tank. If you have larger, predatory fish you may have to wait until the babies are at least bigger than the largest fish's mouth. The female can go right in the community tank after birth, provided you keep an eye on her to make sure she eats and is not bullied.


----------



## 916

Would anything bad happen to my pregnant females if i take the gravel out of there tank so I can find the fry eaiser


----------



## 916

Also my gold fish was harrasing and killed one of my male guppies I want to buy a new tank for it my water temp without a heater stays at 70 degrees am i going to need a heater and also do they need a filter and what is a good looking goldfish that dose not grow to big i can put it with


----------



## TheOldSalt

1- you need warmer water if you wanna breed guppies

2- of course they need a filter, unless you plan to make water changes 3 or 4 times a week

3- there is no such thing. Goldfish don't stay small, and you can't mix them with guppies.

4- I just realized that you meant something totally different. In that case:

1-a-- that's fine
2-a-- they need a filter unless you change a lot of water all the freakin' time
3-a-- they still never stay small


----------



## 916

What fish are goldfish compatible with or should i buy another gold fish and put them in a separte tank and will a sponge filter be good for goldfish im buying 2 sponge filters today and need to see if i should buy a third


----------



## humdedum

Goldfish are compatible with other goldfish. Commons and fancies also should be avoided being mixed, because the commons can beat all the slower-moving fancies to the food, etc. 

A separate tank for the goldfish would be excellent. 

Goldfish are amazingly messy fish. Therefore, a sponge filter will not be enough. A good, dependable, and economical one is a HOB power filter; I like the bio-wheel ones. Canister filters tend to get pricey...

Sponge filters can only be used alone when there is a small number of fish, or small fish like fry. Or, in hospital/quarantine tanks, where the bioload is not heavy. If you start stocking it with many fish, you'll probably need another filter.

You can't have too many sponge filters though! If you're ordering some, go ahead and buy that third one. You can start growing the beneficial bacteria on it in an established tank, and then when you need a fry grow tank or hospital tank -- voila! Instantly cycled filter.


----------



## 916

humdedum said:


> Goldfish are compatible with other goldfish. Commons and fancies also should be avoided being mixed, because the commons can beat all the slower-moving fancies to the food, etc.
> 
> A separate tank for the goldfish would be excellent.
> 
> Goldfish are amazingly messy fish. Therefore, a sponge filter will not be enough. A good, dependable, and economical one is a HOB power filter; I like the bio-wheel ones. Canister filters tend to get pricey...
> 
> Sponge filters can only be used alone when there is a small number of fish, or small fish like fry. Or, in hospital/quarantine tanks, where the bioload is not heavy. If you start stocking it with many fish, you'll probably need another filter.
> 
> 
> You can't have too many sponge filters though! If you're ordering some, go ahead and buy that third one. You can start growing the beneficial bacteria on it in an established tank, and then when you need a fry grow tank or hospital tank -- voila! Instantly cycled filter.


I ended up buying 4 sponge filters 1 for my 10 gallon 1 for my 15 gallon 1 for my 55 gallon(both the 15 and 55 have hang on filters) and 1 for a 10 gallon fish tank I'm going to buy with in the next couple of days


----------



## humdedum

If you don't mind, where are you buying your sponge filters from? You're making me want to get some for my own tanks.  LOL.


----------



## 916

humdedum said:


> If you don't mind, where are you buying your sponge filters from? You're making me want to get some for my own tanks.  LOL.


I bought them from a guy who used to breed fish I might also pick up a 10 gallon off him for $5 and put a sponge filter in there. Is it bad if I have 20 guppy fry in a breeding net hanging in my 55 gallon or should I move them into my 10 gallon bare bottom tank some of the fry are 3 days old and some were born yesterday


----------



## emc7

Sponge filters are great, they can be an only filter in a small tank. But you do need to regularly squeeze out the gunk and keep up with water changes. Extra sponge filters never hurt and you are ready to 'instant cycle' the next time you need another fry tank.


----------



## 916

Ok guys and gals I just got 10 female guppies 3 went in my 15 gallon 4 went in my 10 gallon and 3 went in my 55 gallon where all the male and 2 other female guppies are. I have a total of like 9 pregnant females. I am about to sell off some of my car audio so I can get a new tank I want a 20 gallon long tank I what that tank to have sand like my 55 and I want to heavily plant it and I plan on putting the guppy fry in there after a month of growing in my breeding net that is in my 55 my question is what plants should I put in there and what is a cheap lighting source for it I don't want to have to spend a ton of money to buy a hood


----------



## 916

I also have another question I noticed that my local fish store had some very cool snails what do they do for a tank do they kill plants and do they get along with guppies?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Sometimes and yes


----------



## humdedum

You could heavily plant the 20 long with _fake_ plants and not worry about lighting.


----------



## 916

humdedum said:


> You could heavily plant the 20 long with _fake_ plants and not worry about lighting.


After seeing a YouTube users planted tanks I want one now I think his YouTube name Dustinsfishtanks I want a fully planted tank with lots of endlers I already have a heater rated for 20 gallons and 3 extra sponge filters I just need a cheap way of lighting it do you guys know of any diy projects to do that also how many endlers could I fit in a 20 gallon long tank


----------



## 916

Hey humdedum do you have any pictures of your 20 gallon long tank I need insperation for what to do when I get it I'll probably put the guppy fry in there til I get an idea on what to do with it


----------



## 916

Two of my neon tetras have ich by the looks of it how do I cure it


----------



## Aflat

Hy buddy just get the quick cure.....its blue and can dye your sealant but clears it up quick.


----------



## humdedum

Here's my 20 long in early 2009 when it was just set up. I had six danios and a betta when this was taken. Otherwise my platy girl would have been right in front begging for food. 










On the left is some sort of Amazon sword (I bought it when I was around seven, so I don't quite remember exactly what it was, but it survived several moves and waters) and in the middle is a general clump of leafy plants, like hornwort, cabomba...


----------



## 916

Looks good I like that amazon sword I'm definitely going to get some of those how many endlers do you think I could fit in a 20 gallon long thanks for uploading the pic


----------



## 916

Aflat said:


> Hy buddy just get the quick cure.....its blue and can dye your sealant but clears it up quick.


They didn't have quick care I got a different brand it says 12 drops for every 10 gallons how many drops should I do for my tetras also should I remove my guppy fry that are in there they are in a breeding trap in my community tank 55 gallon:?:


----------

